# No Info



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi bought this old watch the other week cheap as chips from Russia have cleaned it up a bit

the dial was filthy but its got a nice movement and keeps good time. The dealer describes it

as a svet made in 1954 as stamped on the movement but I dont seem to be able to find any

Information on it even looked on USSR time site any ideas anybody


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's possible Svet's were early Raketa's

Ian bought one off steve a while back, see this thread

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=17450


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well spotted and you must have a good memory looks the same watch

so svet watches were early raketas thanks for that.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yeah I remembered the sale but had to use search to find it!

On the USSR time site I found your movement!

It's a 2602 , put that in his search and you get 88 watches of various manufacturers!

HTH


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi thanks for that i see their 1954 model is still dial marked pobeda so

where does svet fit into that


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Hi thanks for that i see their 1954 model is still dial marked pobeda so
> 
> where does svet fit into that


Umm yes on a closer look his watch number 0031 says it has a 41M calibre movement which is identical to yours with that 423 mark under the 15 jewels, the only difference is the Pobeda on the mainspring cog?

Who knows? As you say there is very little info about Zvet.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Pobeda means Victory, and I have seen Pobeda watches from a number of different makers... Zim Raketa, etc.

Svet is Russian for 'light', There is a Svet on the bay, 130280806777, and a gold one, 350041770221, a modern one 160303368062, and a Svet Pobeda, 150160179726

One from my collection...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Paul and Dombox - the 423 in a symbol is for the Second Moscow Factory isn't it? whilst the 454 signifies 4th quarter of 1954 AFAIK? BUT that doesn't help with the Pobeda/Svet question. I suppose one could surmise that the calibre was a workhorse for many "companies", and either Svet bought that batch from the 2MWF, or maybe a watchie in Russki-land swapped out the movement to keep the watch going at some time in the last 55 years - who knows :yes:

Could be like Trigger's Broom in Fools and Horses - watch is 55 years old and it's like new! (Had two new dials and three new movements and 14 new straps in that time) :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> Paul and Dombox - the 423 in a symbol is for the Second Moscow Factory isn't it? whilst the 454 signifies 4th quarter of 1954 AFAIK? BUT that doesn't help with the Pobeda/Svet question. I suppose one could surmise that the calibre was a workhorse for many "companies", and either Svet bought that batch from the 2MWF, or maybe a watchie in Russki-land swapped out the movement to keep the watch going at some time in the last 55 years - who knows :yes:
> 
> Could be like Trigger's Broom in Fools and Horses - watch is 55 years old and it's like new! (Had two new dials and three new movements and 14 new straps in that time) :lol:


Your probably right mel but if you look at thr link P.G. Tips gave me in one of his

replies that Svet has the same movement.


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Hi bought this old watch the other week cheap as chips from Russia have cleaned it up a bit
> 
> the dial was filthy but its got a nice movement and keeps good time. The dealer describes it
> 
> ...


Beauty really must be in the eye of the beholder as that thing is utterly hideous !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Hi bought this old watch the other week cheap as chips from Russia have cleaned it up a bit
> 
> the dial was filthy but its got a nice movement and keeps good time. The dealer describes it
> 
> ...


 Emailed my russian seller this morning and Svet

were a branch of raketa watches. operating between 1950-1960 So well done P.G. Tips


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Paul and Dombox - the 423 in a symbol is for the Second Moscow Factory isn't it? whilst the 454 signifies 4th quarter of 1954 AFAIK? BUT that doesn't help with the Pobeda/Svet question. I suppose one could surmise that the calibre was a workhorse for many "companies", and either Svet bought that batch from the 2MWF, or maybe a watchie in Russki-land swapped out the movement to keep the watch going at some time in the last 55 years - who knows :yes:
> ...


I'm thinking though, that the 2602's used by Svet/Pobeda/Raketa don't tend to be made by the 2MWF, but more likely made at the SIM Maslenninkov (sp?) plant. Maybe two and two make five - who really knows with the lesser known about makers like Svet ? :huh:

Then again, maybe a watchie has just replaced the "Pobeda" signed gear with a plain one? Questions, questions? :yes: Obviously parts would be interchangeable between 2602's made in different plants and different parts of the USSR, or maybe the 2602 manufacturing plant was shipped from 2MWF to SIM and production continued there, whilst 2MWF started making more up-to-date stuff?

Enjoy the watch - "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" indeed - it's a workhorse watch FGS, still going strong and keeping good time after 55 years, I doubt many of to-day's watches will still be as good in 2063!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


I agree with with you Mel nothing like a piece of good mechanical engineering no sole to a quartz


----------

